# Market Timing



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Have the annual calf crop readying for market, about 7+ months currently. I have heard that May is the better month to market them at the sale? Any truth to that? N. TX. barn, probably Emory.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

When the grass is greening up there is typically a better market for calves going to grass or wheat.They typically want calves 4-5 wts.I'd call the sale barn and see what they say.Sometimes they have special sales for different types of cattle and that would be a good time to sell.It brings more buyers in.Also you would want their shots in order.The salebarn will tell you what their protocol is on that.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Statistically May is the best month to market calves according to university research.

Things have changed in the last couple of years. With internet information readily available it is better to watch the weekly trends.
The last two weeks would have been a poor time to sell calves. Things are looking better and cattle prices will rally this week, and should continue to rise.
The short supply has finally become a reality and will create some competition for the short supply.
I scan the online DVauctions every morning to see if the predicted trends are a reality.


----------

